# Bas Rutten: Triangle Defence



## Andrew Green (Jun 22, 2006)

[yt]-7ZesgnYsos[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2006)

Definately not my first choice!  It would work okay except for when you come up against that individual with good back flexibility or quickness in countering.  If someone were to attempt that on me I would immediatley kick out to the side and get them on their side or into a mount and walla they are choked out.  Not a bad move but one that is risky in my opinion.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MattJ (Jun 23, 2006)

So, basically the can-opener? I think I did not grasp what he was doing there.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 30, 2006)

A lttle iffy. Before you grab the back of their head, you have to lean into them. This would add more pressure (which is pretty bad regularly) to the lock, by bringing the legs closer to their body.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 30, 2006)

you guys also missed the "hidden technique" of how to use groundfighting for multiple opponents. LOL  that was my favorite part is when he swings around to do the leg submission and he kicks the guy in the head and you hear the smack


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> you guys also missed the "hidden technique" of how to use groundfighting for multiple opponents.


 
What is the hidden technique that we missed?:idunno:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 25, 2006)

Watch the guy sitting in front of the camera very carefully


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Watch the guy sitting in front of the camera very carefully


 
AH.

One must not get up for drinks while watching vids.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 26, 2006)

It was supposed to be a joke about him kicking the guy in the head who was too close.


----------

